# I've had a crap day



## hoddo (Nov 19, 2007)

My RX8 got bogged down in a friends garden over the weekend so went round today to get it towed out.  My friend attached the tow rope to 'something metal' and I didn't checked the 'something'.  Off we go, car moves an inch and an awful crunching, tearing sound is then heard.

Long and the short - the radiator is bust, the air conditioning radiator is bust, the fan on the radiator is bust.  Local and trustworthy garage reckons a minimum of ?11'' for the repair and this just before Christmas


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Paul!!!!  What a nightmare!  Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 19, 2007)

Bit rough huh Paul, maybe when things seem like s*** there is some sunshine just around the corner............
Could have been worse........


----------



## ttk (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats what i call a s****day..


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Nov 19, 2007)

Hope there are some pictures so we can all see what not to do when we tow our vehicle.:?:


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 19, 2007)

Some people here know I've had a worse one. Something broke that can't be replaced. 

Hard luck though.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Nov 20, 2007)

Ouch. I'm sure your friend feels awful too.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 20, 2007)

hoddo said:


> My RX8 got bogged down in a friends garden over the weekend...



Sorry to hear about the trouble, but I have to ask, just _how_ did you car get bogged down in a garden?


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 20, 2007)

Ian Farlow said:


> Sorry to hear about the trouble, but I have to ask, just _how_ did you car get bogged down in a garden?


Asks the Cop, pointedly!



Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 20, 2007)

DonRicklin said:


> Asks the Cop, pointedly!
> 
> 
> 
> Don



Some habits die hard, I suppose.


----------



## hoddo (Nov 21, 2007)

*Yes!*

Friends bought a rectory with a beautiful but narrow drive leading up to the house.  Tons of friends arrive to welcome our friends to their new house and someone wants to leave and my car's at the back.  Instead of reversing all the way back, about 3'' yards and there's no room in front I reverse onto the garden then proceed to dig a drainage channel trying to get off the garden.

From one numbnut (me) to another (my friend)


----------



## JonKa (Nov 21, 2007)

"the radiator is bust, the air conditioning radiator is bust, the fan on the radiator is bust."  friends nose......
Only joking, accidents happen and we all make mistakes.
Got to agree though, thats a pretty crap day.

John


----------



## Ian Farlow (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah... got it. That makes sense, I guess.


----------



## hoddo (Dec 4, 2007)

*So...*

this afternoon I finally get my car back minus £16'' to cover the repairs.  The garage showed me the incoming invoices for the parts and he's added 5% markup, the rest is labour and charges from the local Mazda dealer where the car had to go for certain engine management unit programming which wasn't cheap.:(

So, flakey pastry and window licking neighbours houses on Christmas day:|

The lad who did this to my car hasn't spoken to me since and his wife keeps avoiding us and I haven't even had chance to tell them how much this cost - they've never even asked during all this time, very disappointed in people sometimes.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 4, 2007)

Be thankful for the costings that appear reasonable, resentments can be unhealthy.
In other words let it go - after all you did have a part to play in the play!
Last advice - don't take it too seriously it's only a car and money and none of those will be with you when you leave the planet!!


----------

